# Sad Droopy Eyes?



## eod_wifey (Aug 4, 2011)

So according to all you super helpful people... I'm assuming my baby girl is golden retriever as well as either shar pei or chow?? Her eyes are really saggy droopy sad looking.... is this normal? Is it possibly signs of another breed she might have in her? They seem really red too.. just wanna make sure I shouldn't be concerned. I feel like I need to use the tear wipes too becauseshe looks like she has two black eyes from the tear stain tracks. There isn't really excessive discharge or anything goopy coming from her eyes. But the marks have to be due to something ??? :crossfing 

Do I need to take her to the vet or is this stuff all normal ?? 

Any help is appreciated

OH AND... she snorts like a piggy when we play around, but at night, she snores or snorts or has a hard time breathing or something. Its obnoxious. It woke me up last night. its not just like on the inhale or the exhale.. its almost like a panting or something...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd get her in to the vet as soon as you can since she's a puppy. 

Her eyes are obviously irritated. Whether that is an infection, allergy, irritation from her eyelids rolling in against the eye, or something more serious (because of the snorting), I think a check up is necessary.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Madison's eyes droop also.. Going to find a photo to show you.. My vet has never said anything to me about them..  
The first pic is taken July 4th the second pic is from Aug 28th.. She's grown so much!!..


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

short muzzled dogs do snort and snore--loudly. Ever hear a Pug? Don't know if that is the case here, but perhaps.


----------



## eod_wifey (Aug 4, 2011)

i guess i haven't really noticed, but she is a silent sleeper during the day. I think its having a dry throat that might be causing it. last night i tried letting her out of her crate and she drank a lot of water, then let her out of course a couple more times before finally going to bed, but it seemed to help at least for a while. she is asleep right now and if it weren't for the steamy breath marks underneath her nose on the floor, i wouldn't even know she was breathing!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

So, as I often wonder why certain physical traits show up on a Golden, such as droopy eyes, I think back to the Golden's breed history, and think, perhaps some of these traits, although perhaps not 'desirable' for breeding stock today, these traits came from long ago ancestry. Bloodhounds were an early part of the making of what we know today as the Golden Retriever, and could those droopy eyes still show up today in some of the pups? I know in the OP's case, the dog is of unknown mixed breeding, but there are some pure bred goldens with droopy eyes. 

I'd be interested in hearing from some long-term breeders on what they think about this idea of long-past other breed ancestry traits popping up in today's goldens. droopy eyes, black spots, white spots, etc, etc.

"The Tweed Water Spaniel had tremendous influence on Tweedmouth’s developing breed, as he bred his original stud "Nous" to "Belle," a Tweed Water Spaniel, to produce four yellow puppies. Later on down the line, cross-breedings integrated Irish Setter, Bloodhound, and more Tweed Water Spaniel to obtain the Golden Retriever we recognize today."


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is ectropian. The outer lid droops, allowing foreign matter and debris to irritate the eye. Some puppies outgrow it - as their head develops they eyelids may tighten up. If not, it can (and really should) be surgically repaired. It can be done during spay or neuter when the dog is already under anesthesia.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with everything Pointgold said....


----------



## eod_wifey (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'll bring up my concerns next week at her vet appointment


----------



## sdixon (Mar 25, 2011)

Re- droopy red eyes in goldens - Always check with your vet for medical problems! Here is my experience. My lovely golden had red eyes with what I would describe as loose lower eye lids from the time she was a young puppy. I accepted this for several years as normal for her. Not the case at all -- due to other problems I had her tested for allergies. Best thing I ever did for her and the first thing that changed with her new home cooked diet was clear eyes and tight eyelids. Hope this is helpful to those experiencing this problem.


----------

